# Thinking of buying a 1948 Shelby 52A



## sandlapper42 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am intereted in buying a 1948 Shelby 52A bicycle. The guy is asking $600.00 for it. It looks pretty good. has been repainted but the chromes I believe is original and looks pretty good also except for couple of small places.  Paint does have some minor dings in it other than that it is nice and shiny.
The bike is complete although not perfect is does look good. My question is this bike really worth $600.00? Don't want to get stuck if I decide to resell it later. I just want to ride in vintage bike next year.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 20, 2011)

You would need to post pictures for any real insight on the value


----------



## sandlapper42 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Picture of Shelby 52A*

Here is a couple of pictures of the Shelbly 54A. I sure appreciate all the help, I need it.


----------



## Beachside (Dec 20, 2011)

To me it is worth it. I have more than that much invested in my 51 Shelby's chrome. Is that a 48?


----------



## sandlapper42 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes if a 1948 Shelby 52A


----------



## slick (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a clean bike but don't forget to factor in shipping also. Hit him with $600 shipped?


----------



## Dave K (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow that is a great bike


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Nice and rare bicycle*

Looks like a legit bike to me. Worth $600? that is up to you. Try making an offer? 

Shipping does kill the deal on a lot of purchases though. You could massage that into 

a very nice ride with a few minor tweaks in my opinion.


----------



## sandlapper42 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. I am thinking really serious about buying it now.


----------



## twjensen (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want it...buy it. Shipping is always part of the deal, unless you are lucky enough to live with in driving distance ( i never am). Personally I wouldn't lose a deal squabbling over 50-100 bucks.
As far as resale goes, if you are in this for the money, do like I do..buy high , sale low... just my .02 worth. Its a nice looking bike, you'll be glad you have it, riding around this summer with the sun on you'r smiling face.


----------

